
NASA's first expandable habitat test fails - electic
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/27/nasas-first-expandable-habitat-test-failed-friction/
======
imron
> After being packed away for an extended time, friction between fabrics
> increased pressure to unpredicted levels, endangering the habitat.

Something pretty similar to this happened in The Martian:

 _The layers of plastic, constantly bending, heated the resin from pure
friction. The new, more yielding environment allowed the carbon fibers to
separate. AL102 stretched. Not much. Only four millimeters. But the carbon
fibers, usually 500 microns apart, now had a gap eight times that width in
their midst._

